# Mossy frog setup



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone I'm getting 2 mossy frogs soon. 
I'm just looking for suggestions on how to create a nice set up for them , has anyone got any info or even pictures would be great so i can get a proper idea. I was looking to use an exo terra 60x45x60 or would a 45x45x45 be better for youngsters and then move them up to a larger enclosure as they grow? Any help and caresheets for info would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Gemma x


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

what ive been told (i dont keep them) think arboreal fire bellys, in otherwords lots of climbing with a large shallowish water area and a land area


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Andrew at pollywog keeps and breeds them, i think he has a care sheet on them. I think they are great! If you don`t mind me asking where are you getting them from?


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks il have a look on his site , im getting them from a fantastic shop, i fell in love as soon as i seen them :flrt:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah andrew is the guy to ask been breeding them very well for a while so he'll defo know


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They only need a smallish tank, put an inch of water in the base a few rocks & branches for them to climb out onto and a bit of pothos or something growing hydroponically for greenery. Room temp is fine. To feed I float a small tub in the tank and poor the crickets into that.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Andrew that looks great , how often do you change the water ? and do you just use a syphon(sp)? thanks for your help.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I syphon out the dirt daily and top up so it get's a 50%-100% change daily.


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

hi geckolass,
i'm new to keeping mossy frogs myself and i've got 4 housed in
28"L x30"H x12"w with a little land area glass tray (13"L x4"H x9"W)
place on a polystyrine tile and filled with eco earth/moss and a good size peace of slate to stop the island floating and so your branches are not totally under water.

can't get a pic to work, i'm new to that aswell..


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

check out this page for more info on care
Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys has helped massivly


----------

